# Game Console Or Graphics Card???



## go4saket (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Guys!

My budget is about 6K-7K and I am not able to decide weather I should go for a game console or an AGP card in that budget. I love to play military and racing sort of games. I have a P4 2.8 Ghz. with 512 MB RAM.

Cost of games is not to be included in the above budget. Incase if AGP card is recommended, which is the one I should go for. Incase if a console is recommended, is PS2 the best that I can get in my budget or should I go for some thing else.

Please suggest...

Chao...


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 25, 2006)

Graphic card


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 25, 2006)

Go for a PS2, it has Tons of excellent games.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2006)

buy Xbox instead it has tons of titles
see here *www.efervent.com/viewtopic.php?t=41


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok I added a poll to the thread.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 25, 2006)

I feel 512MB of RAM will be a bottleneck while gaming on the PC, so I've voted for console.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2006)

Get a Graphic card... u shd get a 6600gt agp 256mb for arnd 7.5k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2006)

ya..get a card like the 7600GS AGP nd frag on.
U can never get a satisfying fps experience on a console.


----------

